# Guess who is turning 4 today....



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LEXI BOO !!!

My dear sweet angel, who is the most gentle animal I know is turning 4!! She is my shadow, never leaves my side, and is always quick to give a little kiss just to remind you that she is there!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lexi!!!!*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lexi*

Happy Birthday Lexi. I love the pictures. She's so cute.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lexi!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:flypig::cheer2:arty:

Hope you get lots of great treats from your mommy and fursiblings!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy 4th Birthday Lexi! Make it a special one!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, Happy Birthday sweet Lexi!!!! arty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, sweet, adorable Lexi!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lexi, the boys all send kisses your way.:kiss:

Laurie, I love that last pictures of her, she looks like such a happy havanese.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lexi girl.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::dance:Happy Birthday Lexi!:dance::juggle:

Hope you have a fun day! :eyebrows:Quincy sends kisses-:kiss:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!
eace::whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lexi*

Love the pictures. Lexi is so cute and reminds me of Chico, who turned 4 in September.
Have a great day today.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lexi!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Miss Lexie!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:clap2::clap2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LEXI!!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Love the pics! Happy birthday, Lexi!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEXI!!!!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lexi! You are one beautiful puppy! (They're always puppies to me.) 
Carole


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too!! They are so cute that I call them all puppies too


----------



## hheitman (Nov 13, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEXI!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Lexi, you are ADORABLE !! What a beautiful girl you have there, Laurie. I LOVE her!!!

Happy birthday sweet Lexiboo ! :whoo: Hope you get an treat or two today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

happy birthday you beautiful girl.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

She doesn't look a day over "one"!! They are puppy-like forever and she is such a cute little girl..where did those 4 years go???? Hav-A-Hava Birthday Party to celebrate this momentous occasion..HAV-FUN!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Lexi. She is such a beautiful girl. I've been meaning to tell you how much I love her latest picture. Did you cut the hair between her eyes or just the hair above? Whatever it is I want the same thing for Bailey. I love seeing her eyes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather - is that you??? Happy to hear from you - playdate Oct 18th - think you guys can come?? Thank you all for your compliments, she is my little angel.

Geri, yes I cut both by her eyes, and above - I too love to see their eyes!!


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy birthday from my Lexi to yours! arty:

Can I ask where she got that adorable pink chenille sweater? SO cute!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Lexi!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Gianna - that is actually a Petedge special. I got several in pink and several in purple. Although when they play rough, they do snag, they are the most comfortable for my guys to keep them warm on those real cold days -and they dont seem to be bothered by them at all. I wish they came in boy colors for Logan, so he has to settle for something different.


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Laurie - Lexi looks comfy and cozy!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lexi! 
Here's to many many more birthdays to come.

She looks so much like my Saydee.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lexi is a doll. She does look like a sweet little puppy still....and so pretty in pink. "HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LEXI"


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sweet Princess Lexi!!*

Teddy and I are hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*"HAPPY 4th BIRTHDAY LEXI"!!!

Bacci and Bella send lots of lickies, you are such a sweetie pie.*


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Lexi.....sorry I am late....really have not been on here much....I am sure your mommy gave you lots of belly rubs and kisses.....a couple more from all of us here!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Lexi! Another late one, but totally heart felt!!!!! You are such a beauty and how wonderful that you are such a good girl! You look a lot like my Doc, but unlike you, he doesn't win any accolades when it comes to demeanor....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lexi Boo!!!!*


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

You go Lexi !! Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lexi! You are quite a little lady!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday! Hope you have many more healthy, joyful years! 

Laurie, Lexiboo is so very adorable. Looking forward to seeing your clan.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry to be late on this one...HAPPY BIRTHDAY Lexi!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

happy birthday lexi!
hope it was a fabulous day! Picture of her wee puppy pic is so cute next to the other!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lexi!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Glenda - that put a big smile on my face!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday, Lexi!!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it 

Glenda



Laurief said:


> Thanks Glenda - that put a big smile on my face!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lexi!!! Beautiful pictures of a sweet little girl!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Lexi, Hope your birthday was tail-waggin' good!

Cazzie and Chelsie send lickies!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I missed Lexi's birthday!









HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LEXI, YOU BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEXI. 
Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to all for your wonderful wishes to my sweet girl Lexi!! Every night I show her all the posts that you guys have made & I promise you - she looks!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Did I miss this? I think I did! Happy Birthday a little bit late Miss Lexi!


----------

